# Advice on hot peppers?



## jwright82 (Jun 10, 2010)

I recently started a garden for the first time and one type of the vegetables I am growing is different hot peppers. They grew faster than I expected and I am wondering what to do with them? I have Habenerros, Chille, and Cayenne. What are some things that I can make with them?


----------



## caddy (Jun 10, 2010)

Love me some Peppers !

Hot Peppers & Cooking With Them


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 10, 2010)

Joshua said:


> You can send them to me!
> 
> Put them in everything you make!



Sorry but I don't have that many, but if I get enough I will.


----------



## caddy (Jun 10, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing Josh ! I've actually never met anyone who likes HOT Sauce and Peppers more than myself. Maybe they exist, but I haven't found that person yet...


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 10, 2010)

caddy said:


> I was thinking the same thing Josh ! I've actually never met anyone who likes HOT Sauce and Peppers more than myself. Maybe they exist, but I haven't found that person yet...



Well if God is willing to bless me with enough peppers I will try to send them to my PB brothers and sisters.

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------

I live in Florida too and I am told that I can get 2-4 harvests a year off of my plants but I got the EarthBox product and it was incredably easy to grow them yself. In fact my tomatoes are finaly starting to come along. My various herbs are doing really well and my bell peppers arn't really taking off they are the slowest. The peppers grew the fastest though. I love to cook so the next logical step was too grow my own vegies to cook with. I really started cooking to teach my daughter and I fell in love with it and now the same thing has happened with my gardening.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 10, 2010)

You can take cayennes, roast them on a cookie sheet, and crumble them up. Put the mix in a shaker to put on pizza, cheesesteaks etc.

You can also string them up to dry them.

If you don't want to deal with them right away, put them in vinegar for future hot sauce production. WARNING: Don't use jars with metal lids (typical qt. mason). I did it and the habaneros ate the metal up and the rust particles fell into the jar & ruined the batch. If you can get a plastic lid the jars will work fine.


----------



## reformed trucker (Jun 10, 2010)

Salsa! My brother's garden consists of only habaneros, jalapenos and tomatoes. He makes two batches for every football game we go to; , one "sisified" batch, and one insanely hot (mouth/lips go numb/sweat rolling from forehead). I can handle "flamethrower" hot, but I pay for it the next day. Good stuff.

BTW, glad to meet you, caddy!


----------

